# Form 11 - Other Exempt Income



## jokerini (25 Jul 2012)

Section 414 of Form 11 asks about Other Exempt Income. Does this catch the following tax free receipts? :

(a) Capital Gains below the €1270 threshold.
(b) Jobseekers' Benefit
(c) Maternity Benefit
(d) Back to Work Enterprise Allowance
(e) Tax free redundancy
(f)  Bereavement Grant


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jul 2012)

(b) Jobseekers Benefit is not an exempt income. It *is* taxable


----------



## wbbs (26 Jul 2012)

Is the short term back to work enterprise allowance taxable income too?


----------



## jokerini (26 Jul 2012)

You're correct Black Sheep. I should have stated Jobseekers' Allowance. wbbs - Back to Work is not taxable.

That doesn't answer my question however. Does someone have to declare tax-free income on the tax return. Does Section 414 cover everything? What about earnings from gambling? Where do we draw the line?


----------



## bazermc (27 Jul 2012)

Capital gains is not income, it is a gain and has a seperate place on the form


----------



## wbbs (27 Jul 2012)

Actually, off the original topic I know, but after more research it turns out the short term enterprise allowance is taxable, the one you get for 2 yrs is not, not that fair is it!


----------



## jokerini (3 Aug 2012)

It does indeed seem unfair that one is taxable and the other is not.

However, my original question remains unanswered. What does exempt income cover on Form 11 (Section 414)?


----------



## bazermc (3 Aug 2012)

Have a look at the guidance notes on the form 11

[broken link removed]


----------



## smeharg (3 Aug 2012)

wbbs said:


> Actually, off the original topic I know, but after more research it turns out the short term enterprise allowance is taxable, the one you get for 2 yrs is not, not that fair is it!


 
Short term enterprise allowance is Job Seekers Benefit, which is taxable.  That's why it's only available for a year.

Back to work enterprise allowance is Job Seekers Allowance, which isn't taxable.


----------



## oldnick (5 Aug 2012)

It means what it says - if you have any income that you think is exempt from tax then write it down.  If in doubt then express that doubt.

Revenue will quickly tell you if you have erred and  what is exempt or not exempt.

And remember -what is exempt from income tax may not be exempt from USC. (e.g. section 23 income)


----------

